# Brook Trout in Michigan?



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

I was wondering if there were any Brook Trout in Michigan, and if so, what rivers are they in? If there are, could you hold my hand and lead me to them? Could you catch them for me too? kthanksbi


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

moderator...please delete this thread.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Afterthaut, post this on the Northern Peninsula section, and you shall find your answer.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeez... I see no one has a sense of humor...


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i hear theres some in the flint river.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I caught a limit of brookies in the Red Run Drain yesterday... lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh yeah sorry. internet tough guys are hilarious when they mock someone.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

...just havin a little fun with this thread, no mocking intended 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Afterthaut said:


> I was wondering if there were any Brook Trout in Michigan, and if so, what rivers are they in? If there are, could you hold my hand and lead me to them? Could you catch them for me too? kthanksbi


 When you beat your computer to death with a baseball bat and hit the rivers and streams you might find a few.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is obviously heavily laced with sarcasim but it does teach all of us a really good lesson when we take the time to think about it.

Twenty years ago there were very few resources like MS that anglers could go to which would help they find information about the outdoor recreational activities in our state. People couldn't simply log on to a forum, ask a question and have answers within minutes. 

So, to the underlining point of this this thread, how did anglers find out about a certain species of fish, what techniques it took to catch them or where to go to find them? Simply put, we did our own research. We read books that were already in print. We asked friends and relatives that may know more than we do. Or (hold on, this is a big one) we got in the car, drove to a river or lake, and fished until we figured it out. We may have drove for hours to get where we were going. We may have walked miles up different rivers. We may have lost a ton of tackle along the way. And we may have even been skunked a time or two. But we eventually learned the answers to the questions we were asking.

Those of us that did the research on our own years ago take great pride in the fact that we were not spoon-fed information. We take pride in the fact that through trial and error we learned the answers to our questions and so much more along the way.

Long story short, part of the success in any fishing endeavor is the adventure along the way. Fishing isn't called catching for a reason. It is the journey to being a good fisherman that makes the sport so exciting for all of us.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I caught many Brookies in each and every SE MI stream I fished last night.......and then I woke-up........


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> oh yeah sorry. internet tough guys are hilarious when they mock someone.


Internet tough guy? :lol: When did I threaten anybody with violence? I was only having a little fun at the expense of that guy that has started 75 threads about Brook Trout. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Afterthaut said:


> Internet tough guy? :lol: When did I threaten anybody with violence? I was only having a little fun at the expense of that guy that has started 75 threads about Brook Trout. Lighten up Francis.



I thought this thread was funny. Been watching it and getting a good laugh. No tough guys here..... looks to be having alittle fun thats all.....



PS: to the guy who caught the Brookies in Red Run where did you catch them? Ive only caught Browns in there....but have heard rumors of other things being in there. My brother has had good luck in the Rouge in one of the headwater streams.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

MEL said:


> I thought this thread was funny. Been watching it and getting a good laugh. No tough guys here..... looks to be having alittle fun thats all.....
> 
> 
> 
> PS: to the guy who caught the Brookies in Red Run where did you catch them? Ive only caught Browns in there....but have heard rumors of other things being in there. My brother has had good luck in the Rouge in one of the headwater streams.


Browns? I've never caught any Browns, just Rainbows, but that was north of 14 mile...


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

just seems a little tasteless to me thats all. remember, we all were the guy looking for advice at one point.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> just seems a little tasteless to me thats all. remember, we all were the guy looking for advice at one point.


Maybe, but to keep asking the same question 100000 times after getting an answer? 

Another forum I frequent does alot of parody threads like this. I've always thought they were funny myself.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know anyone would even bother with those tiny ugly fish. Go catch their big brother, the Lake St. Clair Coaster.. Easy pickin


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

He will either get tired of it or someone will point him in the right direction.

I used to use another forum to get info, I only knew how to do inner city trout fishing, got a car to fish elsewhere and it was not workin. So I asked some questions.

Just to prove how green I was one of my first threads basically asked when the salmon ran a stream above Croton Dam, my only experience with a dam was the one in GR with a ladder. I thought all dams were required to have a ladder :lol:

SO most responses were awesome to read now, aggrivating then, My favorite just said "Yeah they are there, just hit one with my truck while he jumpin the dam!" but someone explained it to me and now google earth, my maps, and those loose lipped on line are my friends.

I got tired of askin for help but didn't give up, this guy mite give up... and if u are reading this (you know who you are) u gotta do the work, I fish the U.P. and NW lower, invest in a map, or use the DNR website and map out several tribs and take a trip.

Or just keep askin here, it is kinda funny.


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

The adventure is in the catch.....and brookies are quite a catch. Their like finding a good woman in their mid to late 20's these days lol........


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

The Downstream Drift said:


> This thread is obviously heavily laced with sarcasim but it does teach all of us a really good lesson when we take the time to think about it.
> 
> Twenty years ago there were very few resources like MS that anglers could go to which would help they find information about the outdoor recreational activities in our state. People couldn't simply log on to a forum, ask a question and have answers within minutes.
> 
> ...


I did a lot of research before I went out, but honestly the only true thing that helps is tips on techniques. As far as the time, money, and energy I spent trying to do it... well.... part of me WISHES I was spoon fed (taught by my ancestors, blah blah blah), but then when I look at photo's of my "very first", all I can do is smile at the fact that I ended up learning myself. No grandfather, father, cousin, uncle, brother, or dear friend helped, and I can't stop looking at my self-inflicted trophy room.
Salmon and steelhead were my passion, but this summer I've beat every single one of my personal best (except for cats), and I was the only one there guiding myself.

Thanks to everybody on here who offers great advice; I owe you my life of fishing!


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Steve_D said:


> I did a lot of research before I went out, but honestly the only true thing that helps is tips on techniques. As far as the time, money, and energy I spent trying to do it... well.... part of me WISHES I was spoon fed (taught by my ancestors, blah blah blah), but then when I look at photo's of my "very first", all I can do is smile at the fact that I ended up learning myself. No grandfather, father, cousin, uncle, brother, or dear friend helped, and I can't stop looking at my self-inflicted trophy room.
> Salmon and steelhead were my passion, but this summer I've beat every single one of my personal best (except for cats), and I was the only one there guiding myself.
> 
> Thanks to everybody on here who offers great advice; I owe you my life of fishing!


Congratulation on all your PBs! I know how it feels to teach yourself how to fish, I did that with trout this year. The only trout I haven't caught and eaten yet this year is the lake trout. Brooks were tough to find, but I went North, and used a map from 1963 to find what was supposed to be quality brook trout streams, and lo and behold there where brookies. sometimes you just have to pick up a book/map about fishing at a garage sale, even if it is an antique.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Brookies are very easy to find... if you are in the UP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Brookies are very easy to find... if you are in the UP
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



A guy I know in the Vassar (thumb) area insisted he used to get brook trout out of a cool stream near his house, until the 90's, and the final fish was gone when beavers built a dam. Is this legitimate? Did the really thrive in the thumb region, meaning after people dammed all the rivers and such?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

You betcha!!!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

There still are catchable numbers of brookies in southwest michigan.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

